# Introduction of multiple angelfish



## drvet2002 (Jul 28, 2010)

I have had multiple angels in a 115 gal tank in the past. I have a new 215 FOWLR, CF lights, Bermuda skimmer, large sump, and chiller. It has been set up for about 15 months. I just added a 4 inch subadult Emperor from quarantine yesterday ( juv when it went into quar.). I want a blue face and french angel. In what order and sizes would be recommended? I know angels normally are not kept together, however, this is a large tank and these are young fish. French angels are alittle more bold so adding it last and a smaller specimen is what I am currently planning.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

It sounds like you have the knowledge to make a good judgement call on this. Personally, I would be very hesitant to try the Blue Face, as they tend to have a more difficult time settling into new aquariums, especially when other more dominant fish are present. The Emperor Angel would qualify as such, and this is really a coin flip situation.

The French would have a better chance of success, although i'm not so sure I would recommend a French Angel in an aquarium this small. (Yes, I know, 215 gallons). Have you considered adding a pair of Centropyge angelfish instead? Perhaps a pair of Potters Angels or Flame Angels?

Also, it is important to point out that Tangs need to be considered carefully also. I would expect any member of the Acanthurus genus to be somewhat territorial towards the Emperor. Personally, I would go for it, but just beware of the potential problems ahead of time when mixing large Tangs and large Angel genus's.

Hope this helps.

By the way, its great to see you are making good decisions by using a Quarantine tank. Nice job.


----------



## drvet2002 (Jul 28, 2010)

I already have a powder blue tang in the display tank which is the same size as the emperor. They seem to be tolerant of one another. I have not seen any fighting or signs of stress and they both eat a variety of foods well. Thanks for the support. I have to think things through before I do anything, but it keeps me from a lot of regrets. I finely have the tank I want and I just don't want to make many mistakes.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Good luck with that Powder Blue. They are an extremely difficult species to maintain. Be sure to post back letting us know how it does.


----------

